# How Chickens Show Affection



## volchitsa (Jul 18, 2011)

Occasionally there is one great chicken out of many that thinks s/he's a dog and loves you unconditionally. I think the rest have rules about loving people.

After a gooey treat, wipe your beak on the treat giver's leg. It's best when their leg in uncovered, or when it is covered in a white fabric. 

If your "owner" is laying down or sitting, walk up next to them and give a cute sideways-head glance to make them think you're innocent. Take a crap right near them. The smell will make them re-think taking a rest while working!

Make chicken slobber and nibble the hair of your owner, especially after a shower.

If they are doing something dangerous or can't see where they are going, make sure and be right there. It is essential that they have company at these times. Walking *almost* under their feet helps too.

Jump up and take food from their hands. Sharing is caring.

You know that flowery garden that your human worked so hard on? I think they need it to be 'tilled' and they _really want those beneficial insects gone too.

Sit in their lap and be petted. Poop on them when they least expect it._


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Just one? Sounds like all of mine.

Today they followed me to work and proceeded to sit on the mat outside the door and crap all over it. I think they are actually listening to me through the door, they press up next to it so tight.


----------



## Nubiannerd (Feb 4, 2012)

My chickens must REALLY love me! lol


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

My son had a bantam cochin that would do the chicken version of purr when she was petted. She would do this for hours, and love every minute. Her favorite place was to be curled up in somebodies lap.


----------

